
Ask HN: How do you judge a HN submission and act on it? - karmiphuc
	I&#x27;m really curious about how HN audience shape the content quality:
- The title may be unattractive, so what drives you to read them?<p>- After reading or skimming, what drives you to comment or upvote the submission?<p>Thanks.
======
dalke
Your question is too broad to answer. Why not assume it's the same as for the
readers of any other forum system, or for yourself? How would that assumption
not be useful?

BTW, of your 14 submissions, 3 are AskHns and 2 appear to be your own writing
on Medium. Are you asking us for help in how to SEO ourselves to read or reply
to your content?

If so, there's a long process of trying to figure out what it is that you find
interesting, which isn't already covered by others, and writing or commenting
about it and finding an audience[1]. There can be shortcuts - "5 better ways
to compile your code!" \- but it's always seemed a crowded field.

[1] I have an interest in the early history of chemical information. Which has
an audience of a few hundred people. I've been researching it as a hobby for
several years. Any title will likely be unattractive to HN readers. :)

------
stray
I think most people just read /new -- at least that's what I do. And afaict,
the only thing that shapes /new is time always appearing to move in the same
direction.

I comment on things I'm interested in. But not always. Often, whatever I would
have said had already been said by the time I got there.

I don't usually vote because I don't care about votes. Frankly, I don't see
the point.

